# Scrap load??



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

I wanna imitate a load of scrap in a car...i thought about having my uncle crank me out some aluminum shavings on his mill...what are your thoughts? I would have to glue them in the car some how I know...


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

I did coal with a piece of cardboard and foil


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

searstractorfan said:


> I wanna imitate a load of scrap in a car...i thought about having my uncle crank me out some aluminum shavings on his mill...what are your thoughts? I would have to glue them in the car some how I know...


I don't know if you mean for N or HO, but for N scale the shavings would have to be pretty damn small. I'd almost go for for a large grade of steel wool and be done with it, if you want shavings.

Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

If you take a copper wool and steel wool and cut it up into tiny pieces it makes great scrap piles so does mill shaving... You get slivers,coils,and tiny chunks


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Scrap Loads*

When I went to the train show over the weekend, there was a booth that had specially made loads for all types of cars. 

http://www.hobbylinc.com/ho_scale_model_train_freight_car_loads

Jaeger HO Products...
Elmhurst, Illinois

http://www.walthers.com/exec/manuinfo/347/Jaeger_HO_Products.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

searstractorfan said:


> I wanna imitate a load of scrap in a car...i thought about having my uncle crank me out some aluminum shavings on his mill...what are your thoughts? I would have to glue them in the car some how I know...



If you use steel shavings of some sort (instead of aluminum), you could glue a flat magnet to the inside of the car, and then let magnetic power hold the steel scrap load in place on top of the magnet. That way, you wouldn't have to fuss with any sort of glue on your scrap load itself.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Kinda takes the fun out of making stuff in my opinion.

Those bundle stacks for instance why pay 6 bucks for plaster bundles when you can go to micheals or hobby lobby and get a huge package of those bundle sticks for a buck and if you have a daughter like myself use her itty bitty black rubber bands..dollar store price is like a buck...
Then throw some paint on the ends or markers and you have lumber stacks


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

you can also do what i did and use spare parts from old broken trains and toss them in a open gondola type car and there ya go a load for your train to carry


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I like that too! Those plastic wheels that I have a huge bowl of might come in handy and busted ezmate couplers... Just gotta be creative


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

New Berlin RR said:


> you can also do what i did and use spare parts from old broken trains and toss them in a open gondola type car and there ya go a load for your train to carry


That's what I do in O scale. I have axles/wheel sets (probably not realistic, but I'm not about to cut up a good axle in case I need a replacement for an operating car in the future), boxcar doors, couplers, coupler parts, random copper tube fittings from our ice maker installation project, some wire pieces, plastic gears from other things. Looks pretty good going around the layout.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

If you could still find one of those older aluminum I think, pot scrubbing pads, scissors can cut them up real nice to any size and looks great. Elmers or foam glue diluted down pretty well with water, and pile it in a dish and swish it, then "pour" it into your gondola and it will harden into one pile


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

Oh! I like the steel wool idea! NEVER thought of that!!!Can I just google search the model rail road standards and find out how much I can make a car weigh?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

searstractorfan said:


> Oh! I like the steel wool idea! NEVER thought of that!!!Can I just google search the model rail road standards and find out how much I can make a car weigh?


Yea, NMRA has weight standards, for N scale it's -

0.5 oz + 0.15 x (length in inches) oz.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Steel wool is a bad idea for a scrap load. A plastic scrubber will do better. I say just dig through the junkbox or scrounge up some random parts and make a believable load. I've used old rails, wheel sets, gears, etc.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea, I didnt want to burst a bubble, but steel wool is too fine for just about anything, it would be all over the place. the scrubber is good all chopped up, but you'd have to paint it first the metal color. I still say if you can find the older metal scrubbers, you can just cut em up. How about a pipe load? round toothpicks, snip the ends square, and silver them. Light as a feather too.


----------



## B&O GLENNWOOD (Dec 29, 2010)

Heres another idea for a scrap load If you take aluminum foil and roll it into a ball you can form them into a cube to represent a cubed automobile load Paul


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

BionicJcs said:


> Yea, I didnt want to burst a bubble, but steel wool is too fine for just about anything, it would be all over the place.


Well you didn't bust any bubbles here. I disagree that it would be "all over the place". Have you ever heard of scenic cement or similar glues? What gauge are you referring to that it would be "too fine for just about anything". Do you realize how tiny N or Z scale is? I don't think so from your post.


----------



## B&O GLENNWOOD (Dec 29, 2010)

My concern would be rust because it will rust and unless you want to keep putting cement on the load to secure the rust it could get into the motors Now in my opinion its your railroad and if you think the idea is a good one then go for it But at least you know what the pit falls might be Paul


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

B&O GLENNWOOD said:


> My concern would be rust because it will rust and unless you want to keep putting cement on the load to secure the rust it could get into the motors ...


No, the rust won't get into the motors. Of that I'm 100% positive. Not only that, I'd be pleased as punch if the steel wool _did_ rust - it would look even better!


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds like he has answered all his own questions. Steel wool is the way to go then


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

I have tons of scrap (scale tons). I cut up some sewing thimbles and bobbins, aluminum hair curlers, model sprue, steel jewelry chain and lots of little junk.


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

the more youthink about this, the more ideas come to mind. Snip up a bunch of paper clips for some good looking pipes


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

xrunner said:


> No, the rust won't get into the motors. Of that I'm 100% positive. Not only that, I'd be pleased as punch if the steel wool _did_ rust - it would look even better!


Well, prepare to be pleased! Steel wool will rust like crazy! Just stick it in a bowl and hit it with a mist spray a few times a day for a couple of days, you'll have all the rust you ever wanted!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Better yet, get one of those metal scrubby sponges (no loose fibers).


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, prepare to be pleased! Steel wool will rust like crazy! Just stick it in a bowl and hit it with a mist spray a few times a day for a couple of days, you'll have all the rust you ever wanted!


Add some salt in the water, too, to speed the rust process even further.

(I have some very old cast-iron brackets in my house, but some of the original ones were missing. I used one as a mold to have some reproduction brackets made ... perfect shape, but they were shiny metal out of the mold. Hmmm ... Well, I went down to the beach, grabbed a couple of buckets of sea water, and plunked the new brackets in the buckets for a day or two ... boy, did they rust! 100 years of aging in 24 or 48 hours!  )

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Add some salt in the water, too, to speed the rust process even further.
> 
> (I have some very old cast-iron brackets in my house, but some of the original ones were missing. I used one as a mold to have some reproduction brackets made ... perfect shape, but they were shiny metal out of the mold. Hmmm ... Well, I went down to the beach, grabbed a couple of buckets of sea water, and plunked the new brackets in the buckets for a day or two ... boy, did they rust! 100 years of aging in 24 or 48 hours!  )
> 
> TJ


LOL nice one....that would work, could also use old broken locos/train cars, parts and then some, another thing is screws and small metal objects like that would work possibly...


----------



## BionicJcs (Jan 12, 2012)

OK, if ya really want rusty steel wool, grab some sos pads and use the soap out of them.


----------



## searstractorfan (May 30, 2011)

im gonna try the steel wool, I dont have any parts locos..and ive cut up some dowl rods..Im doing this for my HO setup, and then if it works Ill go to the N scale and do it too...a buddy has a BUNCH of model hot wheels and such, might see if he wants to part with the busted up ones for a scrap load!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

searstractorfan said:


> im gonna try the steel wool, I dont have any parts locos..and ive cut up some dowl rods..Im doing this for my HO setup, and then if it works Ill go to the N scale and do it too...a buddy has a BUNCH of model hot wheels and such, might see if he wants to part with the busted up ones for a scrap load!


crush some hotwheels cars and there us go parts and scrap the best of both worlds...


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

rusty nails(steel pylons), an old pen, dead toy cars, a rusty busted spark plug, a coke can torn into pieces and crumpled up.
styrene i beam peices painted in a ructed brown
spare gears wheels screws washers 
in short any ol' junk looks great!! in a freight car! a semi truck, pickup or in heaps around the place


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Back on "Our Gang" with Spanky and the rest...


----------



## CAkin24 (Apr 22, 2011)

You should take some pictures of your scrap metal. I'm curious as to how this'll turn out. There were some really neat ideas that you guys mentioned. 

Other ideas.....

Soda can tabs. These are extremely lightweight. Just snip them, twist them or whatever. They're aluminum so they won't rust, but it'll look good for fresh or newer scrap. 

Staples. These are very tiny and would really only look alright mixed in with bigger pieces of your scrap metal.

Pen springs. A good idea if you're trying to imitate an old car, truck, tractor, etc. spring. Any old 'clicky' pens that don't work. Disassemble the pen and take the spring out. These are pretty lightweight. Not sure what they're made out of, so I am unsure if you can try to rust them. Another idea is to use the springs out of an old battery powered toy or something that doesn't work when you put batteries in it. There are springs inside of them too. Sometimes these get corroded due to the batteries leaving the spring with a unique older look. 

Old nails. These will be heavier compared to staples, pen springs and soda can tabs, so don't use too many. A lot of old nails kept either outside or near moisture will be rusted or dulled. Perfect look for old scrap metal. Cut them into smaller pieces.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

My cousin used to be into warhammer.

He collected old BIC (style) lighters, dissasembled the top part for the little springs, flintwheel, heatshroud, etc.
could be quite effective, mixed with a couple of other ideas from this thread


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good thinking on the junk parts sources.

How about an old broken/cheap wristwatch? Bash open for tiny gears, springs, etc.


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Good thinking on the junk parts sources.
> 
> How about an old broken/cheap wristwatch? Bash open for tiny gears, springs, etc.


you are a genius!!!!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Threaded or unthreaded rod from the hardware store, then cut it into 1-1/2 inch or 2 inch pieces, and voila, steel beams!

-J.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> How about an old broken/cheap wristwatch?


Well it better be really old, because most likely all you'd get out of a cheap wristwatch are a small battery and tiny circuit board.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's hard to believe, but at one point in time (no pun intended), people actually had to WIND UP their watches. 

Life was really, really tough way back then ...


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

tj: bahahaha good one!:laugh:
xrun: so long as its a mechanical one you'll get lots of parts!
I will try it tonight post a pic tomorrow


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

old track (steel) would work also, rust some of it out and there ya go, old track!!!

Could also put some down and then have a MOW train sitting there looking like the track is being replaced or what ever


----------



## gustovski (Jul 7, 2011)

more good ideas


----------

